
Build a healthy coral reef to get the job - Down_n_Out
http://archive.is/wHiWZ
======
logfromblammo
My opinion as an outsider is that McKinsey is a business cult.

This sort of over-the-top ridiculous job-applicant screening only plays to my
pre-existing biases.

